# Private investigation-Infidelity your view!



## Goldilocks (Mar 31, 2013)

Considering setting myself up as a private investigator, mainly working on suspected cheating partners!
Just wondering how many women/men would be, or would have been, interested inthis type of service/support?
Any thoughts/views would be most appreciated!


----------



## ALWAYS TRYING (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes I thought about hiring a PI. Still do. The one thing that holds me back is money. How to pay for it without hubby knowing. If I would of had someone else do all the snooping maybe I would not have been so stressed. It's very time consuming getting the intel. And when your not sure what your doing it's harder. 

I think there is a market for it. Maybe get in with a lawyer group. Do all the dirty work and hand it over to the lawyers. Sounds like a fun but could be dangerous job.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't see the point, surely if you are at the point of being that suspicious you are in trouble anyway. Personally I would not bother spending the money.


----------



## Goldilocks (Mar 31, 2013)

For me personally it was about my own sanity-he had me thinking I was going crazy and over the top, unrealistic and paranoid!
An independent person may have offered a more honest reflection?!


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Check out your state laws. In my state, you have to work for someone else first and there is a lot of red tape. At least last time I checked.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Holland said:


> I can't see the point, surely if you are at the point of being that suspicious you are in trouble anyway. Personally I would not bother spending the money.


:iagree:

As my friends know, I'm nosy enough as it is, I could do a pretty good job myself sleuthing information out if I had to. I have relatives who work in IT and I'm pretty sure they could help me search through computer/iPhone and whatnot. I wouldn't use a PI. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

If you have a feeling he's cheating and all your female intuition believes he is..simply ask him. If he tells you he's not..go with it for a bit and eventually cheaters get lazy and before too long..you'll know one way or another..either through friends..the rumor mill..or him just plain screwing up whether it be him leaving his phone laying around where you can check his texts..his online emails, etc.

Bottom line is to follow your gut and go from there. 

Good luck and I wish you the best!!

The bottom line..hiring a PI is not only expensive but ridiculous. There are a lot easier ways of checking out if your


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

Hiring a PI might be the most unpractical move most especially if you're just relying on gut instincts. You could be wrong that your husband is cheating and you won't be able to get back all the money you paid for hiring a PI. On the other hand if you're already sure that your husband is indeed cheating, then a PI could help you gather all the evidence you need if you're planning to sue him. Otherwise, you can do the investigation yourself and why not, you could use the help of your trusted friends. Good luck! ~mae


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe using a PI to spy on your own spouse is wrong. I could not imagine any situation when it should be done.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to be one as a trainee under a licensed investigator (my ex). 

There ARE occasions and in certain states where having proof from an independent third party is necessary in at-fault states to negate financial loss. RDMU's thread is a perfect example. He can 100% KNOW but the Judge needs proof.

The reality of being a PI:
- licensing, liability insurance, office space (no one will hire you without some credibility which means a real office)
- self employed so paying your taxes, SS, etc. (expensive to be self-employed)
- equipment (excellent camera, monopod, zoom lenses, maybe even infrared)
- dictating equipment (you aren't going to remember everything - must dictate and transcribe reporting for absolute accuracy)
- car-to-car radios which also means creating an alliance with other investigators; success rates more than double on a moving surveillance when you have two vehicles vs. one unless you use a GPS tracker which is more equipment
- personal safety; you are sneaking around in the dark taking photos through windows (all perfectly legal unless there is a no trespassing sign). Dogs and motion detector flood lights are your enemy. Getting caught can be dangerous. Get a concealed carry permit and know your weapon.

Lastly must provide a chronological report to the client complete with photos and be prepared for it to be entered into evidence and also need to be prepared to testify.

Keep in mind that fooling around happens at all hours. Your life is unpredictable. You may follow someone who decides to take his mistress for a weekend getaway. Full tank of gas, cash on you at all times, a bag packed just in case at all times. A surveillance that you THINK will last four hours can now last 72. I've done 36 hours straight keeping visual contact on an apartment door. Be prepared to have snacks and drinks in your vehicle and pee in parking lots. It sucks. 

NOW do you want to do it? Because that's how the pros do it and you can't compete with experience unless you commit to that level of professionalism.

ETA: You make enemies. The caught spouse now knows who you are. My car was hit with a moltov ****tail one night and my ex had to shoot a man, whom he had previously caught cheating, in self-defense (he was just wounded but no one wants to be in that position).


----------



## Snow cherry (Apr 24, 2013)

If I was the original poster I'd be like um never mind!!


----------

